

Telstra: Android phones not robust - renai42
http://www.zdnet.com.au/news/communications/soa/Trujillo-Android-phones-not-robust/0,130061791,339294624,00.htm

======
joeyo
The only part of Android that is "not robust" (thus far and in my opinion) is
the hardware. The Android OS itself feels about as solid and responsive as the
iPhone OS (does that have a name, btw?) or pre-cellphone-era-Palm-OS. I have
had very little experience with WinCE, Symbian or whatever the Blackberry
uses, so I cannot compare there.

Android has real multi-tasking. I can't even begin to tell you how nice it is
to be able to SSH into a server from my G1, switch to email or the web to
check something, and then come back and my SSH session is still active. I
couldn't do that on the Treo (no multitasking) and it annoyed me to no end.

------
slackerIII
"But the platform isn't at the stage where it's really robust" is the actual
quote.

